# Need Help...Happy Voyager HSC 1201 12 needle embroidery machine



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi guys

Im a graphic designer with experience in design and print.
I don't know much about the Embroidery Business but I need to generate
more money. I have a job to do and I would like to do it in-house.
The job will pretty much pay for a used embroidery machine.
I've been looking at a "2006 Happy Voyager HSC 1201 12 needle
used embroidery machine with very little use" can someone
shine some light. I don't know if this machine is worth the money.

thanks in advance.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the Happy machines are liked by a lot of people. I can't tell you if it's worth buying without know the hours of use and the price of the machine. I will say if you can pa for it with 1 job you already hae on your plate, then I would go for it. .... JB


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi COEDS

the info I got from the seller "2006 machine with very little use
+ software and hoops $3600 bucks. What's your opinion?

12 needles means 12 different colours at one time right?
and what's the difference between having one head vs 2 or 3?

thanks, again COEDS


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

It doesn't matter how inexpensive the equipment is if you don't know how to use it. 
Embroidery machines are plug and play.
But, that is a good price for the machine with hoops and Happy is a decent machine.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree it's a good price. I also agree That there is a learning curve with Embroidery, but you can learn the basics pretty quick. I suggest you read on a few message boards and find a training session you can attend, This will empower you to learn. ...Good lick ..... JB


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> It doesn't matter how inexpensive the equipment is if you don't know how to use it.
> Embroidery machines are plug and play.
> But, that is a good price for the machine with hoops and Happy is a decent machine.


Little typo there, I meant embroidery machines *aren't* plug and play.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

I owned the Happy HCS 1201 for about 6 months before I decided to upgrade to a Toyota. The machine was good but it is not a commercial machine. I was running my machine about 3-4 days a week and realized it was not as heavy duty as I needed it to be. Large bags were a problem because I had to hold them the whole time so they didn't pull down on the arms, and the max sewing area is only 12"x12".

If you are only planning to do light embroidery it would be a good machine (and the price sounds pretty good) but if you plan to get into it full time I would look for a more commercial machine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

u need some skill to run the machine.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Im only planing on doing small team logos on shirts, some caps nothing to big
thanks to everyone.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't want to discourage you, but it really isn't as easy as it sounds. I will also tell you hats are a big pain with most machines. I found my SWF to be easier for caps than most machines. .... JB


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

The one part of my Happy that I was the most pleased with was the hats. It did them very well. I actually considered keeping it just to do hats on it but I needed to sell it to buy my Toyota.

When I worked for someone else I hated doing hats because I broke needles all the time, now that I am working for myself (over a year now) I don't mind them. I realized it was the designs and not the hats that are the problem. I have all my digitizing done professionally. Saves me a lot of time and headaches from needle breaks and thread breaks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Matt , I agree with you. The design needs to be hat friendly. I also started back in the 90's and the melco machines were hottest on the market, but hats were a real pain . I bought new machines a few years ago and found SWF to be very hat friendly. I'm sure this is related to technology changes over the years and better digitizing too. ..... JB


----------



## tshirtsep (Feb 15, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> Little typo there, I meant embroidery machines *aren't* plug and play.



Damnit, I wish that *wasn't* a typo.


----------

